

Why you suck as web designer - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/10/31/why-you-suck-as-web-designer/

======
erikb
Choosing a challenging title like this in a blog where my eyes hurt from
reading the font, is, well, risky. I'm no designer, and my eyes literally
hurt, or to say it in other words, I'm not talking about taste here, but
usability.

------
barrystaes
This article implies that programming is not design.. of which i take offense.

~~~
erikb
Why? Making something look good and usable is quite different from writing
interfaces and structuring code. Programming not being design doesn't
necessarily mean that programming and design can not have some kind of common
skill set.

